

9 Health Risks that Aren't Worth Taking - jc123
http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/9-health-risks-arent-worth-taking-190800070.html

======
ISeemToBeAVerb
First of all, consider the sources. Yahoo and Redbook aren't exactly pillars
of journalistic integrity. Second, just look at that list. PVC Shower
curtains? Seriously? Out of all the health risks out there (smoking, drinking,
substance abuse, poor eating habits, lack of sleep, etc..) someone out there
thought "hey, I bet that plastic shower curtain that I might brush up against
for 10 minutes everyday is a super deadly health hazard." Ugh... sorry for the
rant, but I really do wonder sometimes, who comes up with this stuff?

------
jc123
What does HN think about #3 Microwaving in plastic?

~~~
kleiba
Or #1 for that matter? As far as I know most if not all studies have found no
correlation between using cell phones and brain cancer. Yet the risk of having
a car accident is not reduced by using a hands-free head set vs. just your
cell phone. At least so I've heard, I would be interested to know if HNers
have more information regarding these two points.

